# 2020 Domane announced this Friday?



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

The rumor is spreading... Anyone has any more info on it? 

Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Oops, just saw this thread after creating a couple of others. This looks pretty cool though. It’s a little on the heavy side, but I honestly rarely felt it on my old Domane I had last year. This one looks like it takes some impressive steps forward. Love the legit gravel size tire clearance and aero tube shapes.

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/trek/new-trek-domane-368933.html

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/group-tests/trek-domane-37724


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/trek-domane-slr-9-9-project-one-review/


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

A bit too heavy for my taste. I just would not shell out 5000$ cad for a 20.5 lbs ultegra build. Guess that positions the Emonda as the climber even more than before (even if it gained some discs-only weight). Integrated storage is nice and we could argue that the fact that a saddlebag isn't necessary anymore sheds some grams. 

Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DinoMoss (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't think the Domane was ever touted as a climbers bike, but yea at 20+ its just a bit on the heavy side. At least from photos it does look a little more crisp. I noticed the fork appears to be redone, less of a rake it appears as well. The seatpost also appears to have been tweaked. I don't understand the big aero craze especially for everyday riders but if that's what its all about now so be it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

DinoMoss said:


> I don't think the Domane was ever touted as a climbers bike, but yea at 20+ its just a bit on the heavy side. At least from photos it does look a little more crisp. I noticed the fork appears to be redone, less of a rake it appears as well. The seatpost also appears to have been tweaked. I don't understand the big aero craze especially for everyday riders but if that's what its all about now so be it.


Agree with a lot of this. The current aero focus appears to be the byproduct of studies Specialized and others have done that show that it is relevant even at slow speeds, probably more relevant than weight overall when it comes to going fast. It’s also some clever marketing by the bike manufacturers because all of these things are usually less relevant than they say they are. 

https://road.cc/content/feature/227520-lightweight-v-aero-which-best?amp


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

DinoMoss said:


> I don't think the Domane was ever touted as a climbers bike, but yea at 20+ its just a bit on the heavy side. At least from photos it does look a little more crisp. I noticed the fork appears to be redone, less of a rake it appears as well. The seatpost also appears to have been tweaked. I don't understand the big aero craze especially for everyday riders but if that's what its all about now so be it.



That seems to be true for the 2nd & 3rd generation frames, but not the 1st gen.

I've got a 2014, eTap (rim brakes), Aeolus3 TLR wheels, RXL seat & bars.
With two RXL cages & Favero Assioma pedals it weighs in at 14 lbs 15 oz.

One of the things that I noticed instantly when I first rode it is how well it climbs.


----------



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes. I wonder sometimes if I put too much value in a light bike also.....Its also interesting how bikes below the 9.9 will ship with 32mm tires...
I love my SLR8, but this new Domane is SWEET!!!!


----------

